# barcalona



## mssuzan (Mar 3, 2008)

We will be spending 3 days in Barcalona following a cruise.  What area would you recommend for a convenient location for sightseeing.  any specific recommendations would also be appreciated.


----------



## silvib (Mar 3, 2008)

Whilst I don't remember the name, we stayed at a decent hotel in the city center, not far from Las Ramblas, which is great for evening walking out and enjoying the atmosphere.  A great restaurant to try is Los Caracoles, along one of the turnings of Las Ramblas.


----------



## CarlK (Mar 4, 2008)

Last May we stayed in the Eixample area of Barcelona in the Hotel Continental Palacete.  Many of the modernista buildings are located in this area, there are some great restaurants, and it is a short walk to Las Ramblas, being just north of the Placa Catalunya.  In fact, most of the sights we wanted to see were within walking distance.
Carl


----------



## Elli (Mar 5, 2008)

CarlK said:


> Last May we stayed in the Eixample area of Barcelona in the Hotel Continental Palacete.  Many of the modernista buildings are located in this area, there are some great restaurants, and it is a short walk to Las Ramblas, being just north of the Placa Catalunya.  In fact, most of the sights we wanted to see were within walking distance.
> Carl


Carl, did you book directly with the hotel?  I checked www.booking.com, but couldn't find the hotel you mentioned.
Elli


----------



## CarlK (Mar 6, 2008)

Elli said:


> Carl, did you book directly with the hotel?  I ... couldn't find the hotel you mentioned.
> Elli



Rick Steves recommended this hotel in his SPAIN (2006) book, and I booked direct.  Here is the info I have. Website: www.hotelcontinental.com, email: palacete@hotelcontinental.com, phone:934-457-657.  Make sure you specify the Continental "Palacete."  As I recall, there is also a Hotel Continental which is not as nice.  And, if the budget will allow, book one of the larger rooms with a street view.  Our first night we had to stay in one of their smaller rooms where we almost had to walk in and back out.  We were then moved to one of the larger rooms.  In May of 2007 the rate for the smaller room was 125 Euros and the larger room with a great street view was 215 Euros.  Let me know if you need more info.
Carl


----------



## Patty (Mar 6, 2008)

Great information for us.  We will be in Spain for two weeks plus a week long cruise.  We need one hotel night before flying home.


----------



## Elli (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Carl, I'll check how much the rooms are for when are are going beginning of June.


----------



## ati2d (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out this web site:
"The website of Barcelona city"
http://www.bcn.es/english/ihome.htm

I just got back from 10 days in Barcelona. We stayed at Hotel Rivoli Ramblas. It was a fabulous hotel, close to everything, and had a great staff. They are on the RCI web site, too.

You'll fall in love with Barcelona!


----------



## Hoc (Mar 8, 2008)

CarlK said:


> Our first night we had to stay in one of their smaller rooms where we almost had to walk in and back out.



Carl--

What do you mean by this statement?  We are booked into one of the smaller rooms this summer, but it's only about $100 a night.  With the dollar's decline, I'd hate to have to switch to a larger room now for $320 a night.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 8, 2008)

We stayed at the Hilton Diagonal Mar near the waterfront in 2005. Nice place and a short walk through a shopping center to the subway.

My Trip Advisor review is here http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...agonal_Mar_Barcelona-Barcelona_Catalonia.html

Cheers


----------



## andrea t (Mar 8, 2008)

I've stayed at the Hotel Continental on Las Ramblas and it was small but clean and had a great location.  Last year we stayed at Palacete.  It was nicer, more modern and the location was pretty good too.  Both have free breakfast and snacks during the day.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 8, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> We stayed at the Hilton Diagonal Mar near the waterfront in 2005. Nice place and a short walk through a shopping center to the subway.
> 
> My Trip Advisor review is here http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...agonal_Mar_Barcelona-Barcelona_Catalonia.html
> 
> Cheers



Cheers[/QUOTE]

I also stayed there in 2005 for a meeting shortly after its opening. Love the hotel and the area. Very easy to get around by subway.  I had an ocean view room and it was wonderful. Loved Barcelona! Would love to go back again with my hubby!


----------



## Elli (Mar 9, 2008)

andrea t said:


> I've stayed at the Hotel Continental on Las Ramblas and it was small but clean and had a great location.  Last year we stayed at Palacete.  It was nicer, more modern and the location was pretty good too.  Both have free breakfast and snacks during the day.


Andrea, did you stay in a Standard Room or the Tribune Room?  Thanks.
Elli


----------



## CarlK (Mar 10, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Carl--What do you mean by this statement?  We are booked into one of the smaller rooms this summer, but it's only about $100 a night.  With the dollar's decline, I'd hate to have to switch to a larger room now for $320 a night.



Hoc-We just found the room to be small, and it didn't have much of a view.  On the one hand, when you are in Barcelona you don't want to spend much time in your room anyway.  On the other hand, we stayed in this hotel for a week and for this period of time, personally, we preferred a bigger room with a better view. 

Carl


----------



## Hoc (Mar 10, 2008)

andrea t said:


> Both have free breakfast and snacks during the day.



At first I considered this a plus, but with all of the fantastic food in Spain, who wants to eat from a buffet in your hotel?  And it would be awfully hard for me to miss my Churros and Chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 17, 2008)

andrea t said:


> I've stayed at the Hotel Continental on Las Ramblas and it was small but clean and had a great location.  Last year we stayed at Palacete.  It was nicer, more modern and the location was pretty good too.  Both have free breakfast and snacks during the day.



I've also stayed at the one on Las Ramblas and loved having that balcony overlooking the street below. Our room was small and cozy but clean. Having said that, our maid or another staffer stole our bottle of "hierbas" liqueur we brought from Mallorca. That really bummed me out. (I think there was a room safe, but not sure...besides it wouldn't have fit a fifth of booze.)


----------



## andrea t (Mar 27, 2008)

We had a standard room at the Palacete and they brought in a roll away for my son.  At the place on Las Ramblas, we had a balcony facing Las Ramblas.  

As far as having free snacks & beverages...very important to us.  After sightseeing it was great to find a bottle of water or a glass of wine waiting.  And traveling with my son that eats every waking hour, it was great to have fresh fruit and hard boiled eggs on hand.  Lunch and dinner out would never be enough!!!!  You know tweenage boy appetites when they're growing!

Ah churros and chocolate....I forgot how yummy they could be!  I LOVED Barcelona!


----------

